# My Account- Mexicanwarlord420



## mexicanwarlord042 (Nov 13, 2009)

My account Mexicanwarlord420, as been repeatedly getting failed login attempts from another IP adress, even at 4 am, which is preventing me from logging in.

Is there anyway to block this IP adress from trying to access my account?


----------



## DST1 (Nov 13, 2009)

mexicanwarlord042 said:


> My account Mexicanwarlord420, as been repeatedly getting failed login attempts from another IP adress, even at 4 am, which is preventing me from logging in.
> 
> Is there anyway to block this IP adress from trying to access my account?


Likewise, my account DST has constant errors when trying to log in......I have reset the password and tried to change that but I still get, try again in 15 minutes message....Friday the 13th? Please help


----------



## ohnothimagain (Nov 13, 2009)

DST1 said:


> Likewise, my account DST has constant errors when trying to log in......I have reset the password and tried to change that but I still get, try again in 15 minutes message....Friday the 13th? Please help


I'm having the same problem. I had to reregister under another name.


----------



## hipsi (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm having the same problem (original user *highpsi*). I get a message after attempting to login that says that I've used all my failed login attempts and that I have to wait 15 minutes before logging in again. The problem is when I wait the 15 minutes and enter my login/password, I still get the same message. In fact, I put the correct login/password in in the first place. What's going on? Any mods here paying attention. This is obviously a fairly widespread problem as I'm not the only one having this issue. Mods, Please advise.


----------



## whobrokeRIU (Nov 13, 2009)

What going on RIU? this is kronic 1989, has anything changed yet? Im still unable to get in....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2009)

mods have NO access to any of this stuff. please don't blame us.


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 13, 2009)

had same problem this morning, i changed my password. still didnt work.
just started working, 6 hours later!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw at least three new posts and one other new thread with the same problem today.


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mods have NO access to any of this stuff. please don't blame us.


Yeah its all fdd's fault.....




lol....jk


----------



## Snak (Nov 13, 2009)

I just had the same problem this morning. I changed my password to something a little bit less hackable today just to be safe.

That herb got me paranoid yo 

But really, any news on what the deal is?


----------



## heathaa (Nov 13, 2009)

i had problems with mine too. had to change my password. now im on hopefully it wont be that way anymore


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm back up, but I was hella paranoid. I checked the IP that was logging in and it was local.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 13, 2009)

Same thing with me last night. Couldn't log on because someone had been peppering my login password.
So I just waited and tried again this morning and everything was cool again.
Got an email this morning saying that had been unsuccessful login attempts bla bla bla.
Funny thing was the IP address that was trying login in to my account was Rollitup itself. WTF?
I wouldn't get to para' about it, I reckon it was just a RIU system glitch.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

Wait...so are you all saying that there was someone other than you trying to log into your account?

Because I got the email too, saying that someone from blah blah IP was attempting to log into my account and was blocked for too many failed log in attempts. But I know for a fact it was talking about ME, because I got the email after my login failed more than 5 times.

I think you're trippin, the only one attempting to log into your account is YOU.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wait...so are you all saying that there was someone other than you trying to log into your account?
> 
> Because I got the email too, saying that someone from blah blah IP was attempting to log into my account and was blocked for too many failed log in attempts. But I know for a fact it was talking about ME, because I got the email after my login failed more than 5 times.
> 
> I think you're trippin, the only one attempting to log into your account is YOU.


When I first tried to log on yesterday, 'the first time', I was unable to, and what I got after trying to log on, 'for the first time' was the message saying I have tried to log on 5 times and I have to wait 15 mins to try again.
I tried again with the same result.
I then waited 15 mins and tried again, same result.
So I then let it go after only '3 attempts'.
I got the email this morning concerning the 5 time attempt to log into my account.
It wasn't me mate I assure you, and the IP address that had been trying to log onto my account, belonged to RIU.
???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> When I first tried to log on yesterday, 'the first time', I was unable to, and what I got after trying to log on, 'for the first time' was the message saying I have tried to log on 5 times and I have to wait 15 mins to try again.
> I tried again with the same result.
> I then waited 15 mins and tried again, same result.
> So I then let it go after only '3 attempts'.
> ...


Ok, you admit that the VERY FIRST TIME you attempted to log in, you got a screen that said you had tried to log in 5 times and had to wait 15 minutes. Which is exactly what that email said, right? 

OBVIOUSLY there was something wrong with the system for it to give you that message after the first time. And I'm sure the system is set up to automatically send out that email once you get that screen.

So, like I said, the only one trying to log into your account WAS YOU


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2009)

I found you wikid! . . . . I'll be your new stalker since that other guy left . . . ::


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

I mean, come one, obviously a lot of other people had this exact same problem. Do you really think someone was trying to log into all of our accounts? Was it an orchestrated strike against the members of RIU? 

I mean, seriously, how do you attempt and fail to log into your account for some inexplicable reason, and then get an email saying "someone attempted to and failed to log into your account" and NOT connect the fucking dots to realize that the email is talking about YOU?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I mean, come one, obviously a lot of other people had this exact same problem. Do you really think someone was trying to log into all of our accounts? Was it an orchestrated strike against the members of RIU?
> 
> I mean, seriously, how do you attempt and fail to log into your account for some inexplicable reason, and then get an email saying "someone attempted to and failed to log into your account" and NOT connect the fucking dots to realize that the email is talking about YOU?


I could see doing that after enough volcano bags . . . .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

Volcano bags are the SHIT! I want a volcano damn it


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was getting this message on my desktop for about 12 hours starting yesterday. I assumed the site was down for maintenance. 







This morning I checked the cached site and discovered the site was up. So I logged in with my laptop with no problems. I went back to the desktop and performed an intensive virus scan, deleted all cookies and saved passwords. Rebooted the PC and logged in - no problem.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikid I got your rep twice!? Crazy things now days. I've been around . . . busy with my grow and we are about to open a dispensary here in town.

We have a volcano at work now and that thing is the shit!

I hear you got a J O B too, glad to hear you are not posting from a tent city


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, you admit that the VERY FIRST TIME you attempted to log in, you got a screen that said you had tried to log in 5 times and had to wait 15 minutes. Which is exactly what that email said, right?
> 
> OBVIOUSLY there was something wrong with the system for it to give you that message after the first time. And I'm sure the system is set up to automatically send out that email once you get that screen.
> 
> So, like I said, the only one trying to log into your account WAS YOU





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I mean, come one, obviously a lot of other people had this exact same problem. Do you really think someone was trying to log into all of our accounts? Was it an orchestrated strike against the members of RIU?
> 
> I mean, seriously, how do you attempt and fail to log into your account for some inexplicable reason, and then get an email saying "someone attempted to and failed to log into your account" and NOT connect the fucking dots to realize that the email is talking about YOU?


Yes I admit that 
...and like I said in my very first response to the thread, it was probably a system glitch.
Get off ya high horse hero!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes I admit that
> ...and like I said in my very first response to the thread, it was probably a system glitch.
> Get off ya high horse hero!


No, you keep trying to insist that someone other than you attempted to log into your account and I'm just pointing out that you're wrong


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> No, you keep trying to insist that someone other than you attempted to log into your account and I'm just pointing out that you're wrong


Not trying to insist anything.
Just trying to explain my experience mate.
At the end of the day, I dont give a fuck really.
I was just trying to relay my experience and put the paranoid members at ease with the fact that I though it was just a system glitch.
I am confident no one was trying to access my account so we agree FFS!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I am confident no one was trying to access my account so we agree FFS!


I am sorry, but your previous post suggests otherwise.



Mammath said:


> I got the email this morning concerning the 5 time attempt to log into my account.
> *It wasn't me mate I assure you*, and the IP address that had been trying to log onto my account, belonged to RIU.
> ???


When you said that "it wasn't me mate I assure you" that implies that you believe it was SOMEONE ELSE. 

So next time, don't post contradicting statements, and we won't have this problem


----------



## Mammath (Nov 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> When you said that "it wasn't me mate I assure you" that implies that you believe it was SOMEONE ELSE.


*No, this is YOUR conclusion not mine.
I have always said it was a system malfunction.
So, not me, doesn't necessarily mean someone else, but SOMETHING else... the system.*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So next time, don't post contradicting statements, and we won't have this problem


*Hey, didn't realize what I was trying to relay was so difficult to understand and could be so easily misinterpreted.
Just been trying to put the 'nervous nellys' at rest 
*


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 14, 2009)

i never log out and the other night the same thing happened to me.. so if i never log out how could i have failed attempts??


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Nov 14, 2009)

lmao +rep


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

I never logg out, maybe yall shouldn't either lol


----------

